# Cheap/free mods?



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So I love tinkering, but I'm also a student who isn't exactly rolling in money. Any recommendations on cheap/free mods to improve the TT? Thanks!


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (l88m22vette)*

Diode mod + MBC?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (Dyzee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dyzee* »_Diode mod + MBC?

There are now 2-3 225's up and running strong


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
There are now 2-3 225's up and running strong









Yeah, I plan on doing the same mod on my 180Q to get a bit more power out of it. I dont plan on making this a quick beast, but an extra 5-8PSI from the turbo would give it that extra lil kick that the car needs.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (Dyzee)*

if your really bored, you could gut the cats... edit* nevermind, forgot you have a 42 DP


_Modified by VWdriver03 at 3:09 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (VWdriver03)*

You can pick up an N75 Valve used for pretty cheap and its worth an extra few PSI. I'm running one on my GLI right now and certainly noticed the boost gains.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_So I love tinkering, but I'm also a student who isn't exactly rolling in money. Any recommendations on cheap/free mods to improve the TT? Thanks!

Well, since this is a TT we are talking about there is no such thing as a free mod. Even if there were it would cost you a 600 bucks to install


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (IndyTTom)*

have you done your headlights?
If all you do is take out the reflector its really cheap. Only gets spendy if you paint em / get new signals. 
you can just do the bondo / matte black paint job for about $15


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_have you done your headlights?
If all you do is take out the reflector its really cheap. Only gets spendy if you paint em / get new signals. 
you can just do the bondo / matte black paint job for about $15

mine are color matched duplicolor. Still cost about $15 since i didnt have any bondo or extra sealent at the time


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cincyTT)*

Antenna mod very cheap and looks nicer...stubby, sharkfin, or delete all less than 10 bux


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (turbott920)*

I don't have an antenna on my car


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
mine are color matched duplicolor. Still cost about $15 since i didnt have any bondo or extra sealent at the time









duplicolor? like rattle canned? how did that work out for you?


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (turbott920)*

I don't have an antenna but have that black stub for an antenna. Can you remove that?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
duplicolor? like rattle canned? how did that work out for you?

You tell me...


----------



## whatsacar (Jul 19, 2007)

How hard is it to get into the lights to color match them like that?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (whatsacar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsacar* »_How hard is it to get into the lights to color match them like that?

not hard, just a good bit of work... remove the bumper, remove the lights, open them up and get to work


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

How about grounding the electrical system? Fairly cheap and worth the effort.
You can also replace all your rubber vac lines with silicone for about $40...eliminates possible leaks.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_How about grounding the electrical system? Fairly cheap and worth the effort.
You can also replace all your rubber vac lines with silicone for about $40...eliminates possible leaks.

good call man.


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

Where can i purchase all those silicone lines?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

Yup, I would be interested in doing the vaccum line replacement.
Where can you get those?


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

it'd be cool to see a tutorial on all the common vacc lines to replace under the hood.
when installing a cone filter, i ended up replacing the crap fabric-braided lines going to the combi valve, because they looked worn/torn. I used some extra tubing I had from my boost gauge. It'd be nice to replace all those fabric-braided lines!!!


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Silicone hose can be bought from http://www.hosetechniques.com/
Follow this link for 225 replacement size guide: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1560376.phtml
Sizes and Lengths = 3.5, 4.0, 6 and 8 mm --> 10', 15', 6 and 4 feet
All credit to JohnLZ7W @ AW on this one


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

free/cheap mods
1.(free)remove the weight bolted on to the rear bumper. 
2.($5)remove the spare wheel and replace it with a can of fixaflat 
3.(?) remove rear seat, prices are from very cheap to 1600 for the factory one, most just leave the rear seat bottom on and call it a day.
4.($30) battery relocation to rear cargo area
5.(almost free). single wiper mod
6.( free) adjust n75 screw for quicker or slower boost, only do a very small amount at a time
7.(free) cut access points in plastic drip pan to do oil changes
8.(10) strengthing your intake and charge hoses.
9.( 20) search 1.8t faqs for the belt size for removing the a/c and powersteering pump from the drive belt, good for a few hps.








10.(15) polish intake mainfold and or anything thats aluminum in the engine bay.


----------



## whatsacar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

Does the bumper come off by iteself? Whats all required to get it off and then is it a pain to get it to line up right when you put it back?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (whatsacar)*

if your refering to the rear bumper, its not to bad. all you need from memory to toremove the plastic bumper is a set of metric allens, and a screw driver. the weight itself, you need to remove the metal bumper, and you will need a set of metric sockets and a wratchet, plus a breaker bar.


----------



## whatsacar (Jul 19, 2007)

Actually i was asking bout the front bumper in regards to color matching the headlight housing, but that is good to know as well.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_free/cheap mods
...
9.( 20) search 1.8t faqs for the belt size for removing the a/c and powersteering pump from the drive belt, good for a few hps.










A/c yes, PS... not with out changing the steering rack.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Hannebauer)*

you don't need to change the rack, its just not going to be easy to turn while stopped. no lines will disconnected or anything unpluged, just no ps or a/c to rob power.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heinzboy57* »_it'd be cool to see a tutorial on all the common vacc lines to replace under the hood.
when installing a cone filter, i ended up replacing the crap fabric-braided lines going to the combi valve, because they looked worn/torn. I used some extra tubing I had from my boost gauge. It'd be nice to replace all those fabric-braided lines!!!

Those fabric lines are crap. Lucky for me they discontinued those in 2002







The 2003 on up models have them no more. However they still have crappy rubber hoses that do wear out. I would like to replace them with nice red silicone ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_Silicone hose can be bought from http://www.hosetechniques.com/
Follow this link for 225 replacement size guide: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1560376.phtml
Sizes and Lengths = 3.5, 4.0, 6 and 8 mm --> 10', 15', 6 and 4 feet
All credit to JohnLZ7W @ AW on this one

GREAT Info! Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

or, you could get even stronger "nicer" vac lines from lowes/homedepot. look at the air compressor lines and or high pressure lines that they sell. they come in a few colors and there about 1.00 dollar a ft or less.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Paint headlight housings
Fill and paint front license plate holder if it has holes drilled in it
Paint engine covers
Debadge
Buy NiteShades and tint taillights/fender markers
Single wiper mod
Wash/polish/wax, and detail the interior of your car so it looks top condition


----------



## sillyrabbitTRIXr4kids (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
Follow this link for 225 replacement size guide: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1560376.phtml
Sizes and Lengths = 3.5, 4.0, 6 and 8 mm --> 10', 15', 6 and 4 feet
All credit to JohnLZ7W @ AW on this one

thats a sexy bay.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
You tell me...









those lights look great bro! so where did you find the exact color in a rattle can? looks like a very close match...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (scoTT la rock)*

it was dupli color. Very happy with the results.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cincyTT)*

I looked for the duplicolor spraypaint in lake silver and reflex silver and apparently they don't make it in a spray anymore but I did go to Napa and if you bring them your paint code they will custom mix you any color for 19.00 for the first can and 10 for each additional. came out really nice for my headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

since its the middle of winter I won't say clean the hell out of it. Cause that's always a pretty cheap and very worthwhile thing to do. 
Debageing is also free if you're into that thing.
Amateur painting is not a bad thing if you like the look you can darken all of the chrome on your car, or paint your headlights like others have said.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

middle of the winter? doesn't spring start next week?


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

What are the hoze sizes to replace oem with silicone for the 180TT?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_I looked for the duplicolor spraypaint in lake silver and reflex silver and apparently they don't make it in a spray anymore but I did go to Napa and if you bring them your paint code they will custom mix you any color for 19.00 for the first can and 10 for each additional. came out really nice for my headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so they made this for you in a spraycan, not a regular can of paint right? if thats the case i may check it out....


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat7755* »_What are the hoze sizes to replace oem with silicone for the 180TT?

X2


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (pat7755)*

same, just in differnt locations. Hose diagram in the 1.8t section.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_
so they made this for you in a spraycan, not a regular can of paint right? if thats the case i may check it out....

yes in a spray can or any way you want it...cheap and came out looking very good.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (turbott920)*

This topic is geting old and so far no one post free mods w/ VAG -com
- tricks w/ Bose 
- remote open and close windows











_Modified by artur vel 2 hoot at 2:12 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (artur vel 2 hoot)*

Yea, I want VAG-Com so bad; going with that, you can also calibrate your TB, and new spark plugs are nice


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Yea, I want VAG-Com so bad; going with that, you can also calibrate your TB, and new spark plugs are nice

What? Vag-Com calibrates your Spark Plugs too?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (artur vel 2 hoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artur vel 2 hoot* »_This topic is geting old and so far no one post free mods w/ VAG -com
- tricks w/ Bosse 
- remote open and close windows










Okay, I give... How do you do tricks with your Bosses?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (IndyTTom)*

LOL








Fix hase ben done


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (artur vel 2 hoot)*

what can you do with the bose anyway? not that it matters for me since I'm gettin a new head unit.. but still curious


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cdougyfresh)*

You can enable F/R fade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol, green beer


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (Murderface)*

How you disable the stupid volume adjustment. I hate then it gets louder and then when I slow down it suddenly gets way quiet . Very annoying.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_what can you do with the bose anyway? not that it matters for me since I'm gettin a new head unit.. but still curious









Bass and treble can go to +6


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (artur vel 2 hoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artur vel 2 hoot* »_
Bass and treble can go to +6 

And the increments are more pronounced as well. Not "true" Bose sound but it gets you extra "oomph" out of the system.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (bauch1425)*

did the headrest mod just now...took all of five minutes literally and gave the roadster a much nicer look with the top down


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (l88m22vette)*

Wait a minute! You've done an exhaust, Haldex Blue controller, and RSb, but no chip?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Wait a minute! You've done an exhaust, Haldex Blue controller, and RSb, but no chip?

I'm setting my car up first, and I'm not sure if I'm going to go tune or save for a BT. I still have the timing belt, brakes, suspension, and misc crap to do before I have to decide


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Wait a minute! You've done an exhaust, Haldex Blue controller, and RSb, but no chip?

That's what I have been saying. He does not know what he is missing.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
I'm setting my car up first, and I'm not sure if I'm going to go tune or save for a BT. I still have the timing belt, brakes, suspension, and misc crap to do before I have to decide









Well, if you have money to burn go with the Big Turbo. If you want to have fun now go with a Tune/Chip. It will be more enjoyable then all those other whimpy mods combined








I think besides a Boost Gauge the Chip/Tune should be the very very first mod and then you build from there. No other mods will give you more as far as seat of the pants performance than the Tune/Chip will.
Regardless if you do REVO or APR or GIAC or Unitronics. They all will blow you away from what you presently have. Then if you want to spend 4-5k on a Big Turbo go right ahead but don't deprive yourself in the meantime of the biggest grin on your face


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_did the headrest mod just now...took all of five minutes literally and gave the roadster a much nicer look with the top down









headrest mod?


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
headrest mod?

Pull the retainer pins and drop the headrests to their lowest point


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
That's what I have been saying. He does not know what he is missing.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He needs to do the timing belt first.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
Pull the retainer pins and drop the headrests to their lowest point


isnt that unsafe? unless your really short....


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Cheap/free mods? (artur vel 2 hoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artur vel 2 hoot* »_
Bass and treble can go to +6 

haha...'it goes to 11..'


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

actually im in desperate need of a diy to remove the front bumper if in fact it is difficult im working on cars with some of my buddies and we are taking my bumper off so if anyone knows or can send me somewhere please do so thanks very much guys


----------

